# Help!  -
!
   1 .    ,   -     -     ?..    ...?       ?     :

	          10 000 ( ) ,   100%            " -     "       .
	           : 
	   - ,   10 000 ( ) ,  100%   ?

  -     ?        ?

!

----------

?!
,,     !
!

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?!
> ,,     !
> !


"  ,        ,      ,     ."


    - 10000 .     - 100%. 
   :     ,  (       "--") - 12000 .     10000          10000 .
       -                .         .
 -       (       ,   -    ,         ),   (  )    : ,              .

       -  12       -          .  : "  ____ ."           .  

 - ...
.

..             - .  :Redface:     .
 :yes:

----------

!  ...
   !    !

    -
-  -      ,  ,    ?
   ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> !  ...
>    !    !
> 
>     -
> -  -      ,  ,    ?
>    ?


  .  ,        ( ) -  ,    .    -.

----------

!

----------

,  CR DIAM!
  !
   ,,   :
1. -:      (?)   (?)1 ?

2.     1?

3.    ,           -    1?

4.  -       -    1?
       -  1, 2, 3  ..?
  ?

 -    ,   , ,     ,  ...
!

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,  CR DIAM!
>   !
>    ,,   :
> 1. -:      (?)   (?)1 ?
> 
> 2.     1?
> 
> 3.    ,           -    1?
> 
> ...


  :Smilie: 
    :
        -  . :   (   -     )   .      -     1. 
    ,    "  1 (2,3)     1   -    ,    . 
...    -    .        -     -  .   .  . :yes:

----------

,   !      !
    !

----------


## .

?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?


...  .    .    -        ... :yes:

----------


## PLAYBOY  46

, ,     (  10  )      ,      ?   ,      ?    ,       ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> , ,     (  10  )      ,      ?   ,      ?    ,       ?


.              .  - ,     .    . :yes:

----------


## .

> -        ..


   ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?


 19   , . 2.1  2.
  (     )                 ,      ,   ,     ,                 , *  ,             ,     ,     ,*                    1               .

----------


## PLAYBOY  46

, CR DIAM,  :

     46     .  +  Ȩ-  .     -        .   ?

   .   ""   5000 ,      ?

----------


## .

*CR DIAM*,        ?        :Wink:        ,       -      .

----------


## CR DIAM

> , CR DIAM,  :
> 
>      46     .  +  Ȩ-  .     -        .   ?
> 
>    .   ""   5000 ,      ?


     -  ...  46-            ( )        .
  -   . :Smilie:

----------


## CR DIAM

> *CR DIAM*,        ?              ,       -      .


  :Smilie:  -             -    .  :yes: 
    . :Redface:  .   ,       .  :Wink: ?

----------


## sema

> : ,              .


  ?  ?  ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?  ?  ?



11.08.2009 17:41
"..             - .     .
                  " :Wink:

----------


## sema

.    .

----------

, -,    ?     2   -   +    40 000,   ,         ?     40 000     10 000  ? ,,  !
!

----------


## .

> 40 000     10 000  ?


    .      ,   20  ,      .      10   .

----------

!
 ,           40 000 ,        ,   10 000?   ?     ?   ,    46 ,  ,      - +  ,   ,    ,  - .   ,  ...

----------

, ,                 ?    2 ,    ,    .  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,       ,          ?     ,       .

----------

35     ??

----------

35     ?? 

   .

----------


## Kat Liz

> 35     ?? 
> 
>    .


!  ,     20000.,    .
    .       ,  ,      (10000.)           ,       10000.  )      - ?
 ,  !!!  !

----------


## .

*Kat Liz*,        :Smilie:         .
 ,    .

----------


## Kat Liz

.    !       :Redface:  ,       .    ,     ,  25000 ,     ,            .  ,           (    ,      ,      ,   )   ,    .        , ..     ,       .

----------

